# horse girls Vs. Normal girls



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

were the girls that would rather be mucking stalls then at the mall!


----------



## Makoda (Jan 17, 2011)

your the girls that turn into the crazy horse ladies.


----------



## happy123 (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm kind of in the middle. I think about my dream guy and horse, I like shopping but not as much as I like shopping in tack shops xD


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Ha ha well im a guy so i cant agree to that but it sounds like Shannon she rides.


----------



## BarrelRacer23 (Aug 17, 2011)

So then am I a normal horse I girl? Because I like about everything on both lists.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I would say Im both then cause I like all of that hah. Only thing I don't obsess about would be boys really.


----------



## azwantapaint (Feb 5, 2012)

Yes, horse chicks are definitely of a different breed and confirmation than "normal" chicks.
You think differently, act differently, smell differently, and are generally more intelligent in my opinion.
Its the perfect blend of pure woman and tomboy, leather and lace if you will, that makes my head spin, knees weak, and i tend to get all tongue tied.
Oh, and chick wrangler butts drive ME nuts!
Barrel racing is my second favorite sport after bull riding!
Sorry ladies, even your thermonuclear hotness can't compete with the adrenaline rush of 2000# of ****ed off porterhouse spinning and bucking and creating general havoc with a 150# idiot strapped to its back!


----------



## jdw (Mar 17, 2011)

It doesnt change when you get older, either! Either you are a horse person, or you aren't. The way to tell is ask yourself, if I had to give up (horsey name here) or shopping, (ie: girly things) which would I miss the most? NO contest!


----------



## KaleylovesCharm (Feb 15, 2012)

We ride our horses everywhere, they drive their cars everywhere
We spend all our money on our horses, they spend all their money on shoes


----------



## tlvmiller (Oct 13, 2011)

i would rather clean the barn than my house most of the time


----------



## EquestrianCowgirl4 (Jan 9, 2012)

I am both but mostly horse girl haha. I think we are diffrent... But I do like shopping haha, but I obsesss over my dream horse more than guys... I don't get excited over oufits or anything like that. I am from a very small town so we all only where jeans and a t-shirt or athletic shorts or sweatpants haha thats bout it. I live in my jeans! haha we have to fashion sence like other places I have been...
~ total small town country girl!~ haha


----------



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm both! When I'm a "normal girl" no one would believe I'm a horse girl. When I'm a horse girl, I look nothing like my "girly girl" self. My friends call me an oxymoron. 

I do love me some equestrian fashion though...I wait for my Dover catalogs and Smart Pak catalogs each month to see the latest barn fashions LOL!


----------



## MudPaint (Aug 14, 2010)

The biggest difference between a horse person and a normal person is that whenever it comes time to spending money or time, we consider if we are willing to give up the horse related activity for it. We have different priorities in life and it doesn't always mesh with normal people... get's us the label of crazy. I'm ok with being "crazy" if I'm happy and have a horse.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Horse girls ooh and aww over patterned/colored much boots! Normal girls don't even know what "muck" is let alone there are boots for it! :wink:


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

I go EVERYWHERE in my paddock/riding boots and gumboots (horse covered lol) in my jeans, mud and whatever and my mum is horrified... HAHA... she banned me from wearing them anywhere they "wernt needed".... but.... that didnt work for long.. xD Id rather be riding all day than going shopping.. jeez talk about TORTURE... my friends mum who i THOUGHT knew me, offered to buy me HIGHEELS with like 10cm Heels.... o.0 I just laughed and said "yeh .. no!" i think she got offended... not a joke... ooppps LOL


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

My DIL, who is not a country girl, bought me lavender muck boots! I love that she gets that I like these types of things, even though it's lost on her as to why!


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I don't really think that "horse people" are that different from any other people. Yes, we like horse riding, but most often people compartmentalise their life. While many children and teenagers aren't so good at this (aka the horse crazy kid) they learn that they can't just talk about horses and draw horses and go horse shopping their whole lives. People need to work, make friends, many have children and to do this effectively most people seperate their life up into "compartments". There is your horse world, with your horse shopping and your horse friends where you are dirty and such, but then you come home and have a shower and you'll be part of your social world, where you will shop and talk about men, have coffee, make friends etc, and so on. You may be a certain way at work, school, with family etc.

Yes, many of our priorities revolve around horses, but that is no different from a girl into ballet, or art, or gymnastics or music. They all go off in their worlds and do their things, then come back into the more shared world, and many people are just as passionate and dedicated about their interests as we are about ours. 

About horse people being generally intelligent, I'll agree with that but only on the basis that horses are very expensive, and usually people with money care about education, and therefore a higher proportion of horse riders are likely more educated/educationally orientated and therefore at least appear more intelligent.


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

I'll buy shoes.. but they wont be for myself, they will be for my horse :wink: :lol:


----------



## BoldComic (Feb 26, 2012)

Lucky for me my dream guy came on a horse. First time I saw him he was sitting horseback. Doesn't get much better. 

I have to admit I have a whole staircase full of boots (I line them up one pair per step. Makes hubby nuts) so I may fit into both stereotypes.


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

With Grace said:


> I'm both! When I'm a "normal girl" no one would believe I'm a horse girl. When I'm a horse girl, I look nothing like my "girly girl" self. My friends call me an oxymoron.
> 
> I do love me some equestrian fashion though...I wait for my Dover catalogs and Smart Pak catalogs each month to see the latest barn fashions LOL!


 gives me an idea, a barn fashion show there could be catagories for both human and horse! it could be called "Equifashion"!....excuse me while I see if anyone I know is interested


----------



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)

Samstead said:


> gives me an idea, a barn fashion show there could be catagories for both human and horse! it could be called "Equifashion"!....excuse me while I see if anyone I know is interested


Ohhhh this sounds like so much fun!


----------



## NavigatorsMom (Jan 9, 2012)

I think I sort of fall under both categories as well! It's like Saskia said, we compartmentalize our lives. During the day while I'm at the Middle School, I am a (student) teacher. I dress and do my hair/makeup like a teacher, and I behave like a teacher. Show up somewhere like that with hay in my hair horse slobber on my jacket and I may not have a job for much longer! 

But when I'm at the barn it's not about looks at all, it's about comfort and functionality  I don't care who sees me in my old breeches or with my hair all messy, because I'm with the horses.

And I have to say, while I do love spending money on Navigator, I also love buying shoes! Especially if I find something cute, since cute size 11s are hard to come by!


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

Horse girls don't have to worry about losing their best friend.
At least I don't, cause my best friend is my horse<3


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

I find I can do hours upon hours of barn work and riding and feel great! But when I got to the mall with my mom... I'm like "meehhhh my back hurts so bad I might go paralyzed!" after half an hour. But I could look al day at a tack shop and feel awesome! Even if my wallet feels empty...


----------



## MissColors (Jul 17, 2011)

Saskia Its just a fun thought dont read to deep into it. 

I am definitely a horse person. And my mom can't stand when i come to visit after going to the barn. Also I've noticed that alot of my horse friends have really good posture even with boots on the ground. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kailiejaykiss (Jan 20, 2012)

Both! 
i will say this though...I always told my dad if he ever decided to get me a car...not to, just to get me a horse instead...(never had my own horse as a kid/teen) so when I started my second semester of college he said ok...think it's time for a car...and since I needed one to get to school...I made sure it was a mustang


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I think I know why so many girls gravitate toward horses: Dream guys don't exist. Dream horses _do_. :wink:

I kind of fall into both categories. I drool over jewelry and makeup, but I can easily spend two weeks worth of wages in one trip to the tack store. When I spoil my horses, I _really_ spoil them. ;D


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

I grew out of being a girlie girl, 36 years later I'm still a horsie girl. Daughter is a horsie girl through and through...expensive shoes to her means tall boots and fixing hair means she's going to pull someone's mane.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gleek (Mar 7, 2012)

*My list.*

To me i'd rather spend my weekends finding a horse, going to the tack shop but along with horses i'm a musician. I like shopping but for Music. I think the main comment is a bit steriotypical. Not all girls like shoes and all and not all like horses.
I'd rather spend hours making a horse look pretty rather than me but i also hate wearing long pants or joddies due to how hot it is all year round where i live but i hate shoes. 
I'm found dreaming more about meeting my favourite celebrities rather than specific boys. I am always thinking about my dream horse though.
I'm a mix.


----------



## ChevysMyBoy (Jan 2, 2013)

We tend to cluck on friends, family, strangers, pets, and slow moving vehicles!


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

I have a theory that being around horses causes people to mature faster. This is based on my time instructing and the last 4 years studying to be a primary teacher. 

Horses create resilience! Something that is hugely lacking in many kids today. You fall off you get back on. 
They teach emotional control and responsibility. They teach that hard work is necessary and dedication sometimes means being out in the rain. Often being around horses forces you to mix with people of different ages than you normally would. I'm 24 and my favourite hunting buddy is 72!


I love watching friends when it rains run for cover as I stroll along realising that a little rain won't melt me.


----------



## Canterklutz (Jul 20, 2012)

> Ever notice there's bit of differance between us horse girls and "normal" girls? We ooooh and aaah over halters and bridles while they obsess over bracelets and necklaces
> We think of our dream horse they think of their dream boy.
> We muck stall they shop (ok so we have tack shops)
> We get excited over new footing they get excited for new outfits
> ...


This comment makes some very uncomfortable to the point of insulting and inaccurate stereotypes TBH. :-|

I don't see horse people as any more or less mature than a non-horse person. I know of horse girls who own both a large collection of shoes and bridles. It depends on the individual themselves and not necessarily their interests. I know of affluent horse owners who live in extravagance and hardly lift a finger around the barn but are some of the most humble, down to earth people I have met and then I know of people who are up to their neck in dirt and muck maintaining their horse hobby who have the most acerbic and unpleasant personalities. And of course I know of the reverse! 

Horse people come from all walks of life and personalities and its not really accurate to generalize people based on a specific interest.


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (May 15, 2014)

Horse girls don't have time for teenage boys - makes Dad happy!! (He remembers being teenage boy)


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

I have seen a lot of "horse girls" fall head over heels for boys and forget the horse. Its not a bad thing its just a natural part of their socio-emotional development. 

The big difference between horse people and non-horse people. You feel guilty about not going to the barn. I am currently sitting 45 minutes out of a tornado warning and have had 2 hours of sleep since yesterday at 9 am. I still feel like I should go work my horse and feel guilty for not doing so.


----------



## hollahonney (Mar 22, 2014)

Last month my best friend was dating this guy she had liked FOREVER and they had been dating for about 8 months and he said she was spending too much time with her horse and not making enough time for their relationship. Fair enough that they weren't spending loads of time together but he gave her an ultimatum... Him or the horse :/ she chucked him out on the spot  8 year old bond obviously triumphs over ANY man stupid enough to think that he is better than a horse :')
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

Canterklutz said:


> This comment makes some very uncomfortable to the point of insulting and inaccurate stereotypes TBH. :-|
> 
> I don't see horse people as any more or less mature than a non-horse person. I know of horse girls who own both a large collection of shoes and bridles. It depends on the individual themselves and not necessarily their interests. I know of affluent horse owners who live in extravagance and hardly lift a finger around the barn but are some of the most humble, down to earth people I have met and then I know of people who are up to their neck in dirt and muck maintaining their horse hobby who have the most acerbic and unpleasant personalities. And of course I know of the reverse!
> 
> Horse people come from all walks of life and personalities and its not really accurate to generalize people based on a specific interest.


tell me where I said this was every horse girl. where did I say someone couldn't be both? this was meant as a fun and funny thread.tell me where I said this was every horse girl. where did I say someone couldn't be both? this was meant as a fun and funny thread. I've definitely met fashion obsessed horse people one girl I know puts on the amount of make I put on to out to dinner go to the barn and others I know wear whatever they were wearing before they went to the barn (aside from PJ's, dress clothes etc.). To a certain degree this thread is making fun of the stereotypes people assign horse people. Actual this conversation has been had. The point was established and you'd know that had you only read it.


----------

